# looking for help with bumblecubes!



## katastrophic! (Jun 5, 2018)

hey \o/

i'm struggling with this event (aka im just lazy), and i would appreciate it if anyone could help me out with getting bumblecubes! 

here's what i need so far:
       - worker bumblecube
       - honey bumblecube x17
       - garden bumblecube x39
       - queen bumblecube x36

i don't expect too much of the garden and queen bumblecubes since the event just started, but i would appreciate any help.

thanks in advance! ^^


----------



## Biyaya (Jun 5, 2018)

ID's 9054 0834 680.

I can help with the first part. I kept missing almost every opportunity to return the first set of bees to the people who helped me, because I kept catching them while their flowers were either still growing or already covered. So, I have a bunch to spare, but I can't guarantee that I won't do the same thing to you too. haha.


----------



## katastrophic! (Jun 5, 2018)

that's ok! c: i don't really mind, i'll go ahead and add you


----------



## purple_vixen (Jun 6, 2018)

Kat - If you add me, I will try to prioritise you as I catch more bumblecubes.

I am playing quite often at the moment 

My friend ID is 5268-2066-238.

Thanks,
Vix.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Jun 6, 2018)

Hey I wouldn't mind helping out! Do you need anymore ones from the first part? I can also give out ones from 2nd part.


----------



## katastrophic! (Jun 6, 2018)

oh i didn't see these! thanks everyone c: i'll add you all~

also, i still need a lot of honey bumblecubes and the other bees, i'll update \o/


----------



## AndroGhostX (Jun 6, 2018)

My code is: 97278594050


----------



## Loveablegal (Jun 6, 2018)

I can help too if you still need more from the first part


----------

